# Two hand carved maple canes



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Here are two hand carved maple canes I finished last month...


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

simple but effective ,good job and nice looking shank


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank's this my style on making canes, I would love to try some other styles later on.... :thumbsu:


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good work! I've been out of my workshop for awhile -- I need to get a new piece started! You are inspiring me.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking pieces. What type of finish on the sticks?


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Good looking pieces. What type of finish on the sticks?


 Low gloss formbys tung oil and it turned out nice... too!


----------

